# INFP vs. INFJ- What's the greatest difference?



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

Nothing much, just half the functions are entirely different.


----------



## Daeva (Apr 18, 2011)

The answer is obviously *6*.

I = I
N = N
F = F
P =/= J

P = 16th letter of the alphabet
J = 10th letter of the alphabet

16 - 10 = 6


----------

